
Apple Products and EU-wide Consumer Laws - dmmalam
http://www.apple.com/uk/legal/statutory-warranty/
======
iaskwhy
A few months ago I went to the Apple store in Covent Garden (London) to repair
my Macbook Air charger and the "genius" guy told me they would only cover one
year warranty. This page would have been very useful back then.

